# how to correctly insert the J-bar ?



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

When my wife was looking for new boots, the sales rep was putting some J-bars onto the liner for her. He positioned them - from what I can tell - around/under the butt of her ankle. If you look into your lining, they seemed to be around where the liner pinches in to lock in your heel. The obvious advantage of this of course is to further pronounce that "pinch" to keep your heel down.

Putting the J-Bars down to the base of your foot sounds totally wrong. Sounds like your pinching your heel, not just above your heel (where your foot is much narrower before the butt of your heel). Look at some pictures of the liner for the Salomon Malamute (which has removable J-Bar stays) to an get idea of where they should go.

Also, if a J-bar on either side is too much, try just putting in one per foot. I've put mine just on the lateral side and left the medial sides as is. Depends on how thick your J-bars are, but two might be just too thick to be comfortable.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

The point of the J bar as Coopers eluded too is to lock in your ankle bone...it should be positioned to wrap around that to hold it in place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> When my wife was looking for new boots, the sales rep was putting some J-bars onto the liner for her. He positioned them - from what I can tell - around/under the butt of her ankle. If you look into your lining, they seemed to be around where the liner pinches in to lock in your heel. The obvious advantage of this of course is to further pronounce that "pinch" to keep your heel down.
> 
> Putting the J-Bars down to the base of your foot sounds totally wrong. Sounds like your pinching your heel, not just above your heel (where your foot is much narrower before the butt of your heel). Look at some pictures of the liner for the Salomon Malamute (which has removable J-Bar stays) to an get idea of where they should go.
> 
> Also, if a J-bar on either side is too much, try just putting in one per foot. I've put mine just on the lateral side and left the medial sides as is. Depends on how thick your J-bars are, but two might be just too thick to be comfortable.


ha , thanks a lot mannn

i'll try them this weekend to see haha


----------



## Xsboost (Mar 3, 2010)

I also use only one of the J-bars on the medial side like Coopers.

My Celcius boots came with them, using all 4 J-bars felt uncomfortable, using 2 feels better and it still keeps my heel down.


----------

